# MF Salmon/Marsh Cr problem



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll R2 that thing to Riggins.


----------



## Alphacyber (Mar 18, 2010)

Not cool. But it shouldn't be a problem for experienced boaters unless it's in the dead center of the channel. That being said, people who weren't paying attention to what was going on have died on marsh creek without help from anything man-made. If there are signs, a group that knows what's coming can spread out and take it one at a time.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

The trap was there last summer. If you can't avoid it, you probably shouldn't be on Marsh Creek.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wadeinthewater said:


> The trap was there last summer. If you can't avoid it, you probably shouldn't be on Marsh Creek.


More importantly, it was not there last spring when most people run Marsh Cr. It could be a hell of a surprise if they don't know about it, especially if it happens to be mid-channel at the time.

Are you sure you're talking about the new trap (downstream of Marsh put-in), not the existing one that you can see up on the highway?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Are you sure you're talking about the new trap (downstream of Marsh put-in), not the existing one that you can see up on the highway?


Yes, I am sure I saw the "new" trap last summer. Before I launched July 13 last year at Boundary, I stopped to talk to the IDFG people who were tagging juvenile Chinook at the fish trap you can see from Highway 21. They told me about the second trap so I drove downstream of Lola Creek Campground to look at it. 



lhowemt said:


> More importantly, it was not there last spring when most people run Marsh Cr. It could be a hell of a surprise if they don't know about it, especially if it happens to be mid-channel at the time.


Yes the trap is a significant hazard and boaters should be aware of it. Thank you for posting the link to the USFS news release.

IDFG will post signs warning boaters about the fish trap. The trap is on a long sweeping right hand bend. The trap is visible from a long distance upstream so it should not surprise boaters or be any more dangerous than the other numerous hazards on Marsh Creek.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Notice that the FS link says they installed it in March. One of our group contacted the FS person in charge of it, it sounds like the cross cable is very high (as high as 6' guys standing on 6' of snow can get it), and they're considering moving it out of the way for high water and boaters.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Memo Observation*



lhowemt said:


> ...they installed it in March.


I took the memo to say the photo was taken in March (2011), not that it was installed in March (2010). Just my observation.
Would be smart to remove this during the high-water season....


----------



## jkisraft (Jun 8, 2009)

Thumper, I verified the information. The new trap was installed in July last year and then removed in the fall. They just put it back in a couple of weeks ago.


----------

